# Where are you having your treatment?



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello,

Just wondering where all you other 'Clwyd' girls are having/had your treatment (NHS or private)?

I was lead to believe i was going to be treated in Manchester but have now been told i'm being sent to Liverpool Womens Hospital (LWH).

Any comments on LWH would be very helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya
well i'm not actually having tx at the mo we saving for our next go, but will be going abroad to Czech !
we did have a cycle at care manchester last year tho, dont know much about liverpool but there is a thread just for there maybe go an have a peek on there.
good luck
lol
lou xx


----------



## Cath R (Mar 31, 2007)

I am having my treatment at The Countess of Chester hospital on the NHS, so sorry can't help with LWH.

I hope it all goes well for you   

Take Care 
Cath


----------



## princess-mimi (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi
  I looked into alot of clinics as i was having my IVF treatment done private ( couldn't have it done on NHS as i am single and they will only treat couples)

I had my treatment done in the priory birmingham as it only worked out as a 15 min longer journey for me then manchester or liverpool would of. They were fantastic, the nurses were so supportive and i was so lucky that it worked on my 1st attempt.

I have heard that the LWH are very good as well so you should be well looked after.

Sending you lots of   


Kimberley x


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

I've had 2 private IUI attempts and the treatment was split between the Countess of Chester and the Grosvenor Nuffield.  I've been referred now to LWH and went there a couple of weeks ago for the first time, to attend a patient info evening.  I've only been the once so I can't really comment on what they're like.  I had a friend who was referred there last year for her first IVF attempt and it worked first time and she's just had a baby girl!


----------



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

I have just been through tx at Liverpool Womens, and as you can see I got a positive result.  I really cant praise the team at LWH enough, they were brilliant at all times with me and my DP.  They were friendly, reassuring and supportive - at the end of the phone anytime I wanted any advice etc.  We were never kept waiting for long when attending appointments.  Tx is hard enough as it is, so it really does help when staff are pleasant and seem to genuinely care about their patients.

I have my scan at LWH on 4th July and if all is well I will hopefully be discharged to my GP.

Good luck
Anna x


----------



## Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm doing transport IVF at Countess of Chester/ Grosvenor Nuffield. All treatment carried out at Chester except replacement of eggs for which you go to Liverpool. Staff at Chestre brilliant. We're paying privately as already have a child, but NHS also available as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

I have had my consultations at the wellness centre Chester and on Friday will be having my EC at LWH

If I can help just ask 

Good luck xxx


----------

